# Meet Sunny



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It has been a stressful and very long 2 days for sunny (and everyone else involved). Wanted to post a quick pic, as he just relaxed. At three years old, this is going to take some adjusting, but I am sure he will adjust...and the breeder is sure he will. Any suggestions are welcome to make it easier on him. It is a huge change.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwwe. He is beautiful. He just needs a little time to sniff around and get acclimated...does he like to play ball? Or go for walks on a leash? I'll bet there is something that he really loves to do that you can do with him to help him feel at home...Enjoy. It won't take long!


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I adopted Maggie at 7 years old from a breeder who showed her and used her in her breeding program. With her second litter she developed a sever infection and eventually ended up with Addisons disease. She needed a less stressful life so she ended with me. This lady had 6 kids and 4 other poodles so the stress level there was high. It took her a few weeks to adjust to my schedule and my laid back life. She had really never been alone before, at all and lived basically on a farm. After a few weeks everything settled down and she loves her suburban life. At first when I would come home from work she was insane, I was worried I'd made a mistake. Now here we are a lil over a ear later and it couldn't be a better situation. She has settled into me being gone for work, and is excited when i come home but not crazy like those first few weeks. I did put in a doggie door so she can come and go as she pleases into my fenced yard where she can see things going on. I can walk her off leash around the nieghborhood even, She's my shadow when I'm here but has no issues when I'm not, I never had a poodle before and after her I dnon't think I'll ever have any thing but, She's a standard. She is quiet, She has never barked in the house,not even at the doorbell,,,,so give it time it will work out. have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks --- I have had poodles before, but always from a pup, 10 weeks old, and this is a little different. She showed him and he had 1 littler, she also had some health issues and has had to rehome some of the younger adults much earlier than she would have, so he is used to living on 30 acres in Canada, with other poodles, travels well, is very balanced, but also I am a single working person and luckily have a few weeks off between jobs to get him comfy in his new home. Everyone who knows me said this guy will think he has died and gone to heaven in no time!!! People always commented on what a great life Jake had ---


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sure it will go fine. Maggie didn't really get the concept of the walk because she was on a big property a mile or so from the road but we did a lot of walking around the neighborhood, meeting neighbors etc, and over time she settled in to a routine and is very happy. She goes with me on errands and to friends and even to my mom and my sisters for holidays and parties and they are not animal in the house kinda people but they love her,,,,it just takes time.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I got Lucy from the same breeder. She was five months old. For the first couple of weeks, she was stiff as a board. She was scared of everything more or less. We took her to a dog food store -- its really huge and again she was petrified. We picked her up, which was probably the worst thing to do, but the alternative was dragging her round the store on the end of the leash. 

But she gradually came around. I wouldn't expect anything but a bouncy tiny puppy to fit in immediately. Lucy is fine going anywhere now.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. And, since he was 3 years old, a bit more used to his life. He is very clingy to me, but that's ok. He has lots of Jake smells around here; lots of creature comforts -- literally -- and he will be very loved. I am glad I have time off, so he can get his sea legs. As I type this he is eating -- first time since we got home from the bowl. Slow but sure.........he is jut a doll.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on bringing Sunny home! I'm sure after a short time he'll begin to feel comfortable and happy in his new surroundings. I've always started off with my dogs as pups, but a number of my friends have brought young dogs, 3-5 year of age, into their homes. They all say the same thing; a routine is important to acclimate the dog, and you!

After years of such a wonderful life with Jake, you know just want to do! Sunny will soon see he's living with a great owner and will have a safe, happy, fun life. You know how well poodles pick up on our energy, so I'd just say stay upbeat and be sure to give him a secure place for his "alone time" when he appears to need it. I know you're used to life with your dear Jake, for so many years, but Sunny represents an exciting future. He will "let you in" a bit at a time, he's already seen you feed him and befriended him. It's_ wonderful_ he's been confident enough to eat. Exercise, rest, play, patiently explain the "house rules" and you'll soon have another "heart" poodle to tell us all about!! Yay! You have a poodle to love again!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Day 1*

I have been able to pull a few candids.......thought I'd share.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great photos of your beautiful new boy!! He looks _very_ much at home. And why not? What a set-up; a full basket of toys, a cool bed and a bully stick!! He's staying!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Is he relaxing a bit yet? Certainly is a photogenic little Dude, soooo glad you have days to spend with him. Does he know what to do with a toy?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunny looks a lot like Beau! He's a mini, right? He looks about Beau's size, too, which is oversize at 16.5"-17". When we brought Beau home as a six-month-old, the breeder told us, "In about two weeks, he'll be your dog." Sunny is a lot older, but I bet the same thing holds true.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

As I think back, Indie was three years old when we got her from the shelter, she was there for about 10 days, bushy coat, they said she was wandering the streets. She was not spayed and had no collar. No one had checked the shelter for her, so we took her home. We had a grouchy old lasa apso, Woody, back then...he charged her when he first saw her. Then he tolerated her. She adjusted very quickly, I guess she was glad to be in a house again. She took a few days to sniff all the corners of the house and then turned into the house Princess...Sunny will be King of the Household soon... Poodles have a love of people in their blood. He looks like he is starting to realize this is "his" place...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Jake came from a breeder/handled in Canada -- she had to rehome some of her younger poodles (he just turned 3) due to health issues and scale back her breeding/showing. So, when we discussed temperment of the younger guys she had, she felt Sunny would be the best fit for me, my lifestyle, etc. They had 30 acres to run, he had other poodles as his best friends, and never really bonded with the breeder, but they were home raised, not in kennels, so he was very socialized, played with tons of toys, slept in dog beds, etc., went to shows, travelled, etc., so my guess is this is all the first 24 hours after the last 48 which were literally hell -- so, this probably isn't very representative. He is eating (loves Stella and Chewy's chicken treats) -- had a little kibble, had lots of water, etc., but not used to "doing his business" on a leash -- as they were off leash for that. He did pee at 5:30 a.m. today (didn't at all yesterday and drank lots of water after flight, etc.) and has not done anything else outside yet. I think it will take a few days.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh, and he is 20 pounds and 14-3/4" -- he is the correct size for mini.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Just read my post....can't believe I called him Jake. I guess that will happen for awhile; but you knew I was speaking about Sunny. Jake was really moyen -- he was 17" and 32 pounds.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hate to admit this, but.................................that's only one of the toy baskets (there are 2) and, um,...........................................the OTHER bed is a tempurpedic dog bolster bed in the living room..................................................... what can I say!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Hate to admit this, but.................................that's only one of the toy baskets (there are 2) and, um,...........................................the OTHER bed is a tempurpedic dog bolster bed in the living room..................................................... what can I say!


You don't need to say anything. I'm sure all of us here understand poodle indulgence perfectly. Can't have to many dog toys, dog beds, treats . . .


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Thanks --- I have had poodles before, but always from a pup, 10 weeks old, and this is a little different. She showed him and he had 1 littler, she also had some health issues and has had to rehome some of the younger adults much earlier than she would have, so he is used to living on 30 acres in Canada, with other poodles, travels well, is very balanced, but also I am a single working person and luckily have a few weeks off between jobs to get him comfy in his new home. Everyone who knows me said this guy will think he has died and gone to heaven in no time!!! People always commented on what a great life Jake had ---


Sunny sounds a lot like Merlin (similar situation). He's also a retired stud dog and was rehomed when the breeder was forced into retirement. He turned 6 in August and adjusted well to his new environment.  I'm also a single working person! Thankfully Merlin has two brothers and they sleep all day. Sleep or bark at people walking down the street. 

Sunny is a very lucky poodle and wow---he's gorgeous!! 

ETA: Jake was BIG! Alex is 17.5" and 18 lbs (he's the black one in my sig).


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He's not really a retired stud dog. He was to have been shown and damaged his ankle by the bracelet I guess, and the fur came in dark red (the apricot) so she couldn't show him. Instead, she had one litter with him last year when he was 2. She is rehoming 4 or 5 very young adults, as she fractured her arm and can't groom/show the poodles, so is keeping only a couple and scaling down. So, if this had not happened, she would not have homed him at this time. 

Yep, when Jake was born in a litter of 4, the other 3 were 3.5 pounds at 10 weeks and Jake was 5.2 pounds. I loved his size --- and he was a solid guy, authletic, and yes, he was a big boy. Sunny is delicate, very light on his feet, so very different. 20 pounds and just shy of 15", which is why she was planning on showing him.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Jake was very big. When he walked with puppy spoos, he looked like a 4 month old.......but was full grown. His mother was only 13 pounds and the father was 18. I understand the sire was from England, and I understand the gene for the moyen or klein is European......and someone said Jake probably got that gene. Any way, he was perfect in every way!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Lacey was a rescue, approximately 1-2 years old. She seemed so disoriented when she came home. She had never been on a leash, or been in the car and who knows if she had to live outdoors or what. She was found wondering in the desert. I say it was a 3/3/3 adjustment. In three days she was a little better. In three weeks she was doing even better and in three months she knew she was home and this was a GOOD place! Now she is in the R.E.A.D. program working with 1st graders with their reading in the public schools. She walks three miles a day and loves to go hiking with us. She is my shadow.

Your new one is beautiful and it won't be long until he will be thinking, "Wow, this was a good move!" What an adorable poodle!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sigh......I am waiting for the SMILE, but not yet. He does have his moments when he appears to forgets where he is. He is being very clingy, lots of wanting "up" -- which the breeder said is totally out of his character. I am a willing participant here this week, giving him some time to bond and get comfortable. Before he can get comfortable with other people, and all the city noises, he needs to be confident with me. He is still having tummy upsets, but his travels were pretty stressful, so hoping it gets a little better here in the next day or so. He is my shadow, for sure!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

This one didn't make it to the last post.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

He is a very good looking dude  Looks like he is settling in nice. Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He'll adjust, it will just take a few weeks. He is loved and any dog that is loved will respond in kind. He is beautiful! At first he may be quiet, but pretty soon he will find his favorite place to lie down and his favorite toy. Just be patient and kind plus fun. They want nothing else.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Sunny Window, he is a beautiful poodle. You are wonderful with him. Only a matter of time...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouraging words everyone....not sure what I expected, but it makes sense. Poodles, although flexible are also very sensitive so he will need to turn the corner on his own.

He is especially interested in my HD flat screen TV, and not just for snippets of time, but for long stretches of time. If there is something particularly interesting, he will walk right up to it and stand and watch it. This afternoon he was stretched out watching and one fo the commercials for a local station had a dog on it and he let out this low, slow growl and his tail started going back and forth. It was funny.

We have made it around the block each day this week, considering Saturday was his first day here after 2 days of travel. Very leary of everyone but me at this point, outside. Stops alot and just stares. When it's quiet, he does a beautiful, fast, show prance, and you can tell he knows he's beautiful. A few people have said as we went by, "now THERES a good looking dog". And, of course, when he hears someone speaking, he immediately slows down like, "who said that, where, what?" and I have to coax him again. I guess it's just repetition and each time it will be a litlte more familiar.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny*

Gotta love the tail........he has kept it to himself and its just starting to allow it to come out......:act-up:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> Thanks for all the encouraging words everyone....not sure what I expected, but it makes sense. Poodles, although flexible are also very sensitive so he will need to turn the corner on his own.
> 
> He is especially interested in my HD flat screen TV, and not just for snippets of time, but for long stretches of time. If there is something particularly interesting, he will walk right up to it and stand and watch it. This afternoon he was stretched out watching and one fo the commercials for a local station had a dog on it and he let out this low, slow growl and his tail started going back and forth. It was funny.
> 
> We have made it around the block each day this week, considering Saturday was his first day here after 2 days of travel. Very leary of everyone but me at this point, outside. Stops alot and just stares. When it's quiet, he does a beautiful, fast, show prance, and you can tell he knows he's beautiful. A few people have said as we went by, "now THERES a good looking dog". And, of course, when he hears someone speaking, he immediately slows down like, "who said that, where, what?" and I have to coax him again. I guess it's just repetition and each time it will be a litlte more familiar.


Sounds like you're doing really well at this point. And he sounds "all male," glued to the TV already! I can understand after having enjoyed such a long, wonderful, loving life with Jake, having to start again and go more slowly to develop a bond with Sunny and build his confidence must feel a bit strange, maybe even a bit of a letdown. Sunny is being as brave as he can be in the new life he now finds himself in. I know you are too; dealing with the strong desire to have a close and easy-going relationship with him. It will come, and sooner than you think. Keep doing what you're doing, it's working!! I look forward to the day you post to tell us how he happily prances around the neighborhood, stopping to visit with his many admirers and looking up proudly at you. And I want pictures of the happy times that are just around the corner!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny and the TV*

He is totally hooked on the TV......and actually growls on occasion, while watching, if someone comes on, I guess, that he does not approve of. Today it was during Judge Mathis....


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

That's so cute that sunny actually watches TV. None of my dogs ever even showed a sign of being able to see the picture. Well, actually I did notice that my mini did acknowledge nature shows for brief periods when I first got my large HD TV. Looking forward to the day you post about Sunny happily prancing about the community. That day is coming soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a great personality Sunny has! He's got every right to balk at some TV shows, I do the same! I wonder if he'll respond when he sees a dog show on Animal Planet? My dogs have always gotten excited while watching certain breeds in the ring at the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show, for some odd reason. Also, there's a TV commercial in which there's a doorbell that sounds like a dead ringer (ouch! unstoppable pun!) for ours that drives Chagall bonkers. He just can't understand why no visitors appear after it sounds. He runs to the front door and sits there whining!!

Sounds like Sunny is taking in his new environment and taking his place in your heart. I think it's great he's so interested in and responsive to what's going on, even if just on TV for now. It shows what a clever, alert little guy he is. I just know he'll be walking around charming everyone soon. Love your photos, and really enjoy watching your life with your new poodle blossom.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He was up on my lap (he fits nice and compactly) while I was on the computer yesterday. He has a week of "free lap time" as he gets used to things around here.......anyway, I was on PF and there was a YouTube posted of someone playing frisbee with their poodle. You could hear the guy talking to the poodle, "c'mere, go get it, good boy, etc." and Sunny stood up and put both front legs on the desk and stared at the video, head turning as he heard the sounds. I replayed it a few times and it was as if he was there. Funny.

BTW, Jake was NOT a lap dog -- never liked being held, neither did Sunny I understand, but I am cutting him some slack this week!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Sunny Day 7*

Slow but sure.......while waiting for my LP brush, thought I'd try to brush a bit with an older brush I had --- he gets groomed in a couple of weeks, but wanted to post this from earlier today -- front paw pattern from his recent neuter.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He sure is a beautiful poodle! Are you enjoying how photogenic he is?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Actually, he's not THAT photogenic; you don't know how many I had to take to get a good one. My former boyfriend was a commercial photographer -- and Jake was in front of a camera from Day 1 -- so he was used to it. Sunny will come to understand that!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwww he is sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> ....He has a week of "free lap time" as he gets used to things around here.....but I am cutting him some slack this week!....


Yr also 'training' him, eh? 

I'm watching Jake's progress. Knowing that I have a rescue that came to me somewhat aloof and reserved. He didn't 'smile' then and doesn't much now. Tho he gets a bit of a grin on when I've got the tug toy in my hand! lol

Anyway, that's why I chose him. Liking a dog that will do their thing and let me do mine. And he's worked out perfectly. Mostly hanging in his own room . . but always up for whatever I'm doing too.

Goofy, enthusiastic and playful??? Nawwww . . I wouldn't call him that. *That's his brother, Watson!* But then neither is he 'in my face'. Just two 'guys' living together, eh? Both of us give each other lots of room.... 

I do hope that Jake turns out to be the dog u want. But they all come with their own personalities. I'm sure u'll find a way to bring out the 'puppy' in him!


----------

